# New Edel 540 owner



## Venturer2015 (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone from the prairies
So a few weeks back I decided that it would be fun to do some sailing. Something I really enjoyed doing at school, more than just a few years ago, but I remember it vividly and how much fun it was, the silence and the water swishing past.
So living as I do on the Saskatchewan border in Manitoba, there was not a huge selection of boats available, without a many hour drive East or West and although I started with the idea of a 12 or 14ft dinghy my aspirations grew. Helped along by some very useful research information from this site. Eventually I found the 540 mentioned above and figured that, at least if I wanted to the cabin could be put to use. Anyway the day came and I picked her up. The guy that I bought her from had designed a sysem to raise the mast solo. He showed me how that all worked. So here I am. Since then I have also found info on types of battery propulsion from here so keep up the good tips guys and gals. I have a rigging question but I will post it on a different thread
take care all 
Happy Sailing


----------



## Tripper 17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice! The cabin can be a nice place to get out of the sun, too. 

My MinnKota Riptide 50 electric motor monitors its own load and draws only what it needs from the battery, giving extended use of the charge and lessening wear on the battery. It's proven very useful on our longer trips.

Happy sailing!


----------



## Venturer2015 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Tripper 
I did some research myself on the electric propulsion kits available and comments from all over and finally decided on a Newport Vessels 55lb unit which should cope in conditions I will be sailing in just to get her either off the dock or tailer etc. and there is a solar panel mounted on the rail at the stern to which was there when I bought her.
Sail away


----------

